# Đèn dầu Bát Tràng có ý nghĩa tâm linh gì trong văn hóa Việt?



## gomsubaokhanh (3/12/21)

Trước đây, đèn dầu không thể thiếu trong đời sống sinh hoạt của người Việt. Với tín ngưỡng tâm linh, đây là vật dụng quan trọng trên bàn thờ gia tiên của mỗi gia đình có tác dụng “giữ lửa” và thắp hương cúng lễ. Ngày nay, người ta thường sử dụng nhiều các sản phẩm đèn dầu Bát Tràng nhờ chất lượng và giá thành hợp lý của nó.


Đèn dầu và ý nghĩa văn hóa Việt
Lửa là yếu tố vô cùng cần thiết trong đời sống sinh hoạt của con người. Tổ tiên ta từ ngàn xưa phải học cách đánh lửa, tạo ra lửa để sưởi ấm và làm chính thức ăn. Không ngoa khi nói, lửa không chỉ gắn liền với cuộc sống mà còn là biểu tượng của nhiều giá trị văn hóa.

Cho đến cuối thế kỷ 19 đầu thế kỷ 20, trước khi điện được phổ cập đến khắp mọi nơi, đèn dầu xuất hiện tại Việt Nam với cái tên đèn Hoa Kỳ. Ngọn lửa của đèn dầu được tạo nên bởi dầu hỏa. Thời ấy, nhà nào cũng phải có một chiếc đèn dầu làm phương tiệp thắp sáng.






Chiếc đèn dầu như người bạn quen thuộc trong cuộc sống người VIệt như thế. Chiếc đèn là nhân chứng cho bao nhiêu hoạt động của con người. Đó là lúc vác cày dắt trâu ra đồng từ sáng sớm, là lúc các mẹ đi chợ từ 2h sáng cho kịp chuyến đò, là lúc cả gia đình quây quần đầm ấm bên nhau… Đèn chứng kiến cả những lúc chiến tranh loạn lạc cho đến khi thời bình của đất nước.

Đời sống phát triển, đèn dầu không còn là phương tiện chiếu sáng thông dụng nữa. Tuy nhiên ở nhiều vùng quê, chúng vẫn được cất giữ phòng các trường hợp đột ngột mất điện. Ngoài ra, đèn dầu cũng là vật dụng không thể thiếu trên bàn thờ gia tiên.

Qua mỗi giai đoạn lịch sử, đèn dầu có nhiều thiết kế chế tạo khác nhau, mang đậm văn hóa của thời kỳ ấy. Và đèn dầu Bát Tràng là một trong những dòng đèn dầu được nhiều người ưa chuộng hiện nay nhất.

Đèn dầu Bát Tràng và ý nghĩa tín ngưỡng tâm linh

Đèn dầu mang nhiều ý nghĩa văn hóa và cả tâm linh. Trong tín ngưỡng thờ cúng, chiếc đèn dầu tựa như cầu nối giữa cõi trần và chốn âm. Điều này thể hiện rõ nhất trong nghi thức dâng hương cho ông bà tổ tiên trong những ngày rằm hoặc lễ. Chỉ khi thắp đèn mới bắt đầu các nghi lễ như thắp hương, khấn vái.

Về mặt phong thủy, đèn dầu là yếu tố hỏa, bổ trợ và cân bằng cho 4 yếu tố kim, thủy, thổ, mộc còn lại. Chiếc đèn “giữ lửa” tựa như một pháp khí ngăn cản các nguồn năng lượng xấu, tránh sự quấy phá của tà mà, phù trợ và đem đến bình an cho gia chủ.

Trong tâm niệm, người Việt tin rằng việc thắp lửa, đốt nén hương là nhịp cầu vô hình kết nối hai thế giới âm dương khác nhau. Qua đó, con cháu được thể hiện lòng hiếu kính của mình dành cho ông bà tiên tổ đã khuất, đồng thời gửi gắm những ước nguyện theo làm khói thơm về cõi thiêng liêng.

Xem thêm: Top 5 mẫu đèn dầu Bát Tràng và những ý nghĩa văn hóa tâm linh


----------

